

Worklight for Mobile Apps? - sGrabber

Has anyone tried using WorkLight for developing Mobile Apps?<p>It is suppose to support multiple mobile environments with single-shared code base making it simpler &amp; faster to develop<p>Any feedback on performance and cost
======
sGrabber
Is it worth using any such software that would help us develop app with single
code? I am assuming it would help us manage code & standardise functionality
across apps.

